# Not a baby anymore!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Just need to vent a little ..... 

Our oldest, Alex (17), just left for France this evening. He plays competitive soccer and his team will compete in an International tournament there in the coming days. They will also get to visit Paris for 2 nights and days, touring the sights and all. sigh...... I would have loved to go too! 

I'll miss Alex a lot. He's such a huge help here and so thoughtful. My other two, Mike (15) and Lina (12) are also great kids of course. You know how it is when one of your kids is gone ... things are different around here for a while. 

He'll be gone for 8 days. We are so very happy for him and hope he has an amazing experience that he'll remember for a long time, but I am feeling a little selfish and would love to either be there with him or not have him gone for so long. 

sigh....... he's not a baby anymore, I guess. Graduating from high school this June too!! :jaw: Where on earth did the time go??!! :Cry:


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

ohhhhh.....the crossroads of life, when they are not babies anymore and becoming their own person! It is great that you recognize your own feelings about this and yet support this wonderful opportunity for him (can you tell I was a social worker in another lifetime?) Anyway, mine are 10,12, and 14---Friday is the last day of school for them; and then my oldest is on to high school---seems she had a pacifier in her mouth just yesterday! Sounds like you have wonderful kids and a star on your hands! Be proud. Give him BIG HUGS when he returns....as much as he'll tolerate.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Marj, I feel for you. We're in similar shoes! My daughter took off for France and England last summer with the Student Ambassador program for a month with a group of 40 kids that she didn't know before. And now, she graduates from high school in just a couple of weeks and will be heading off to college. It's hard to believe how quickly the time has gone.

Alex gets to break the ground for you and his two siblings.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I remember all the emotions when my children graduated from high school....now, at 23, my youngest is 7 hours away and "all grown up". I got one of those Mother's Day cards from her that starts with "to my Mother, my friend".....I MELTED! I remember giving one to my mother and how much I really meant it. Now I'm on the receiving end and I feel so fortunate to have that kind of relationship with my daughter. But, I still miss the high school days, the trials and tribulations, the three sport athlete and all the "social" times in the stands. I'll be 54 this year, my mom turned 83, and now I've become more of a caretaker than a friend to her. The cycle goes on......
Congratulations to all the High School grads....to all you parents out there, enjoy these times together......


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know I'm not the only one going through this and that helps. It's part of life..... sigh..... As to hugs and kisses, well, I did manage to get a few in when saying goodbye at the airport, lane: but it's not exactly 'cool' to have mom hang on to you like that, don't you know?  

Kara, sounds like you'll be into the parenting at home business for quite some time yet! Lord help you! lol  I think getting pups was my way of hanging on to some 'mommy' thing too. At least the pups don't sass back or cost me an arm and a leg in groceries!! :biggrin1: 

We have two graduations this June... Alex, who will be finishing high school and attending Cegep (exists only in Quebec - between grade 11 and University) in August and Lina who is finishing off grade 6 and starting high school in the fall. Mike goes on to grade 10.

Judy, it's true that the cycle continues, doesn't it? I catch myself saying things I swore I'd never say, just because my own mom used to say them! lol

Things are moving a little too fast some days!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I know how you feel Marj. My oldest Son (27) packed up and moved to Northern British Columbia to work on the oil pipeline almost 2 years ago. The best thing that could happen to him, but he only calls every 6 months or so. The Brat. But because of the age difference between my kids, it will be awhile before the next two leave. Now 2 & 5.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhhh Marj. Isn't it funny how they get older but we don't:violin:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That must be tough, Debbie, not hearing from your son very often. I sometimes catch myself thinking about that, about where they'll be 5, 10, 20 yrs. from now and if we'll live close to our kids, if they'll call and visit often, what their lives will be like. Who knows? We all want our kids to be happy and do what they love, but I admit that I would be devastated if I hardly heard from them or if they lived so very far.  

I'm glad we have 3 kids - maybe at least one of them will be close by!! lol

It's like starting over for you, with two kids still so young. I know you're happy for your son. Sometimes the boys aren't quite as in tune to what us mommies need. I just hope that whomever mine marry or live with will be caring enough to remind my sons to call home once in a while!! :biggrin1:

Missy, you know we dont' age. Nope, of course not! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is funny (almost) I would find and read this thread.With my oldest just graduating,it has been hard.He is 18(june will be 19)and thinks he really knows it all.He plans to attend a local college in the fall and is enrolled.He has a girlfriend we don't care foruke: ...and she takes priority over everyone else.It hurts alot when you see them do things they shouldn't etc.and head down the wrong path,with the wrong person!He has always been one of my closest friends,and then one day you look around and not only is he not a little boy anymore,but the "mom"is replaced with a girlfriend.What do Mom's do after that?:croc:


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh gosh, I know how you all feel. My youngest baby boy is 18 and graduating from high school next week.:hurt: 

My oldest son (23) just graduated from college (going on to grad school). He was just 4, I swear!!! I still have another son (20) in college, but I have a married daughter, 28, who has a 6 year old daughter. But I'm only 29.:jaw: 

That's why I got Skiver. I needed a baby again. And soon Seaclaid will be home. :whoo: The breeder wants to keep him a couple of more weeks, just cuz these pups are smaller than his others and wants to be sure they are all good and healthy before he lets them go, so they are still nursing and eating solid food, too. He's only 8 weeks, so that's good. Then I will have 2 little babies again


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't know, Julie. I've been praying for a nice girl to come along for my almost 25 year old son to help him grow up and move out!!:frusty: I'm not nearly as sentimental about him as I am my daughter..can you tell?? LOL. We've just plain made life to easy for him, I think. At least he has a job, but tell me about that pipeline job, Debbie!!!:whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Enjoy your children every day. I was always wishing mine to crawl, walk, talk, go to school. Well, they did all of that and now my son lives 30 miles away starting a new business, I see him maybe twice a month, we talk at least once a week. My daughter was a career student who stayed in school until she got her PHD; she now lives on the opposite side of the county. Smarty is my new baby and I enjoy her every day and do not want her to grow up.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Julie, I feel for you.  It is very hard when our kids chose partners that maybe aren't quite what we'd hoped for. The fact this g/friend makes you puke... well... that's bad ! lol

Alex, 17, has no girlfriend, though he did see a couple in the past year, but nothing steady or too serious. Phew! I am not ready to have "in-laws" in the picture just yet.

Yep, the dogs are my 'babies' too, even though my kids are still home and still young. They have grown not to want nor need mom so much in their lives and there are days I wonder why I'm even here! 

Paige, you are so right - if only they'd just listen to us. Just like WE listened to our moms and dads, right? I said ..... RIGHT ??! :doh:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, I just found this thread...missed it. I love all your mom stories. 

Marj that is great that your son had that opportunity to go to France. Is he back yet??

My daughter just graduated from college, on May 11th. She is 23 years old, always been a good kid. I was glad when she graduated from high school, but my work was not done yet. One of my biggest challenges I had as a mother was encouraging her to get her college education. Alot of work to keep her on the right track. :cheer2: I cried though most of the ceremony, I was an emotional wreck:Cry: 

And the graduation party was really I alot of work. I am glad it is over!:biggrin1: 

Julie, I can relate to your feelings with the wrong girlfriend. My daughter has had a boyfriend that was totally wrong for her. Finally I had to address the issue with her. It is really hard being a mother of kids as they get older, I think it was easier when she was younger.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like you have a beautiful daughter Lynn!Congrats to her finishing college!:whoo: Whew!That must be a feeling!:biggrin1: It was hard enough with High School!I hope it doesn't get worse!:brick: I have 2 more to worry about!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy - it seems like us Hav people all are in the same boat. My 20 year old is on his second longterm relationship, and I love the girl he is dating - sometimes more than him:biggrin1: :biggrin1: but I have feeling he is just not mature enough to give her what she needs:hurt: 
My 17 year old has the girls chasing him, but so far no one steady. I have a sinking feeling that my older one will be coming home for a long while after he finishes college, Judy - I am with you, life has just been TOO easy for him & I am sure he wants to keep it that way. I keep telling the boys that the pups are my babies now!!!
Laurie


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Okay, I have a grad picture. My son graduated from Michigan Tech University and is now a Doctorial Candidate at Virginia Tech. He's 23, brilliant, handsome  and I cried during the ceremony, too! This is me, him and my hubby.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrad. on the grad best wishes for him


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, I got tears in my eyes when you said that about his graduation!! I can only imagine how bad I will be in 2 years when mine does. HS graduation was a happy time for me, I felt it was the beginning of such a great time for them and was looking forward to seeing him mature & become an adult (haha -when does it happen) but college is gonna be hard!!!! Great picture!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great stories and Pictures, Congrats to everyone. :whoo: 

My Five year old daughter Anna had her first Dance Recital this past weekend. It was so cute. Here is a family picture. You can see Anthony is just thrilled about the whole thing.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:clap2: Debbie,
What a lovely picture of your family.:clap2:
Your picture brings back memoires:dance: My daughter was in dance from 5 yrs to 18 yrs. and your picture just reminded me of her first recital. They do grow up so fast...


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Joanne,
Your son is a cutely, he looks just like you! Great picture! Looks like alot of us had or are having graduations.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, Joanne and Debbie!! Sure are a lot of years between dance recitals and college grads, but they go by so darn fast!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Joanne-
That is awesome that your son just graduated from college!Virginia Tech is where they had that shooting...:suspicious: .....scary....:suspicious: ..but I guess that's everywhere anymore!He is a great looking guy and you have a super family!:biggrin1: 

Debbie-
:biggrin1: Great recital picture of your family!My daughter danced quite a few years too!(my oldest son,tumbled too)eace: It is great for them!Gives them some grace,and flexibilty.

Thanks for sharing..........


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks everybody  

Debbie, what a cutie she is! Love that red hair!!

Laurie, if you think that was hard, my youngest graduates high school this Sunday. omigosh, the tears will flow then! The only babies I will have left are my pups! I can't believe it! Seems like only yesterday....really. Now I know what my folks meant by that. I will have 3 boys in college. (I need a 2nd job...)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joanne, Yea, I have one more year of HS with my youngest & then I will have two in college - not sure how in the world I am gonna afford it!! Good thing I got my babies before I had to start scrimping !!!


----------

